

Samsung's Goal: "Beating Apple is #1 Priority" - redxblood
http://www.macrumors.com/2014/04/07/samsung-beat-apple/

======
amits89
Beating Apple:- In my opinion they already beated all the smartphone
manufacturer, for example in 2013 Apple shipped 153 million iPhone where as
Samsung shipped 313 million smartphone, so where is the question of beating,
they already did that. Yes your point should be in revenue or profit so i
would say it's very difficult because both the company have different
strategy. So Samsung you should focus on profit margin rather than shipment
number.

